# pain under right rib cage. Is it IBS?



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope someone is out there tonight who is knowledgeable about IBS. I have pain and pressure under my right rib cage, especially after I eat. I have lower back pain, as well. I'm not sure if it's IBS or gall bladder. What do you all think?


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Linda I also have the same pain. I had my gallbladder removed because they said that was causing the pain. Well gallbladder is gone, pain is worse and I had a major increase in bowel movements. Not sure what to tell you other than I was diagnosed with IBS-D with P after months of going through it. I still have the pain 24/7.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, Pasttime,I'm sorry for you that the pain is worse.







I've had my gallbladder tested a few times over the past few years, and the tests never show a problem. Then, I'm told it's IBS and to take Metamucil. The pain is so bad sometimes, I can't sleep. I really don't want to call my doctor again, but I think I'm gonna have to.


----------



## GlowTimeGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

I have the same cramp under my right rib cage....is that where your gallbladder is located? My mother had her gallbladder removed a month ago....for non-IBS related problems. She is now more regular than she has ever been.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Linda,Please request a specialist and gallbladeder series to rule that out first before settling with the diagnosis of IBS.I had this same pain..and more symptoms as time went... really crippling after time goes. My gallbladder series was fine. Over a matter of 2 years with multiple tests done I ended up with a complete small bowel obstruction from Ulcer Disease. If this 'very specific right sided pain' (gallbladeder site pain) had been diagnosed earlier, I would have avoided a complete obstruction, near death and surgery to be here today. Please exercise all options.  Belinda


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Linda,Perhaps you have a stomach ulcer. They can cause lower back pain as well as the chest pain. If you have pain on the right side it could be either your gallbladder OR your liver...get them both checked out. Good luck!


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I have an appoinment with my GP tomorrow, but I'm not very hopeful. The last time I had this same pain, nausea, etc., she referred me to my gynecologist who did surgery to remove a few fibroids from my uterus. My original pain was still there for a long while after the surgery. It seems the pain coincides with my IBS. That's why the gastro guys here always tell me, "It's just your IBS. Go home and take more fiber." Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## sicktomystomach (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Linda,What I've learned from the folks on this site, is they are pretty knowledgable. I have the same pain, while & after I'm eating. I'm in the diagnostic stage (seems like forever) one dr. says IBS, one says no. Could be gallbladder, maybe it's your IBS. (This is what the dr. said) I guess there is a lot of truth in "medicine isn't an exact science." Nevertheless, the most important thing I've learned in this site, is take charge of your self, and if you think the dr. is wrong, find another one. No one knows our bodies better than we do. Lot's of luck, and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

I have this same pain and have had my gallbladder out, my appendix, adhesions removed, hysterecomy. I STILL have it. I have applied for disability for this, I became addicted to pain killers because of this pain, and I'm am severly depressed today because It has ruined my life. I've gained alot of weight due to my "mental meds" and not being able to be very active because it makes the pain worse.I have also been told "It's your IBS" I will agree that it worsens when i'm anxious or upset, but I KNOW something is going on in there that they haven't found yet. i haven't been back to a gastro except a couple of weeks ago to please my GP, talk about a QUACK.I wake up in the middle of the night with this pain.?????????


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, everyone, for your continued support and suggestions. I saw my GP today, and she said she thinks my symptoms are definitely gallbladder. I have the scan Monday morning, and we'll go from there. She prescribed a pain killer (Tylenol with codeine. She wanted me to take Darviset, but I said no), and a bland diet "until we get this thing figured out. I'm also running a low-grade fever and find myself taking naps every day from shere exhaustion. My husband said I'm looking a little rough. I'll keep you all posted after my test Monday.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

summerwind as I stated above I too had this incredible right sided pain. I've had a hyst, adhesions removed, appendix out etc. My pain was a result of ulcer disease and it did result in a complete obstruction. Have you had an UGI, Enterclysis or endoscopy to rule out ulcer disease? Mine was really far down in my duodenum (odd area) and my H-Pylori was negative.Hate to nag but it's well worth a test for. My pain is now gone after surgery to repair my intestine and a chole.  Belinda


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

No I haven't been tested for those specific things. I'm having a hard time with dr.'s I've seen 3 different gastros since this started and they are all saying IBS. I am going to make an appt. next week though w/my gp for a referral and I'm bringing this thread with me. I also have some info on chronic pancreitis (sp) that I'm bringing. I'M SICK OF FEELING THIS WAY. A year ago on the 12th of this month I went through detox because I became addicted to all of the pain medicine they had me on for this. I've had several nerve blocks and even had my nerves severed.Thanks for the info.Summer


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Summerwind, I am so sorry to hear all you've been going through with this. Good luck at the doc next week. I hope you find someone who can finally help!I had my gallbladder scan today. They found gallbladder sludge. I thought the tech was kidding until she told me, "Yes, that's what they call it." Does anyone know anything about gallbladder sludge? From what I read on a chat site from people who've experienced it, they all suggest a gallbladder removal.At this point, I'm really not opposed to a gallbladder removal. Even Jell-O is making me sick.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

PubMed has some info on GB Sludge:Gall Bladder Sludge LinkGallbladder sludge: what is its clinical significance?Shaffer EA.Faculty of Medicine, Department of Medicine, Foothills Hospital, Room C210, 1403 29th Street NW, Calgary, AB T2N 2T9, Canada. eldon.shaffer###crha-health.ab.caBiliary sludge is a mixture of particulate solids that have precipitated from bile. Such sediment consists of cholesterol crystals, calcium bilirubinate pigment, and other calcium salts. Sludge is usually detected on transabdominal ultrasonography. Microscopy of aspirated bile and endoscopic ultrasonography are far more sensitive. Biliary sludge is associated with pregnancy; with rapid weight loss, particularly in the obese; with critical illness involving low or absent oral intake and the use of total parenteral nutrition (TPN); and following gastric surgery. It is also associated with biliary stones with common bile duct obstruction; with certain drugs, such as ceftriaxone and octreotide; and with bone marrow or solid organ transplantation. The clinical course of biliary sludge varies. It often vanishes, particularly if the causative event disappears; other cases wax and wane, and some go on to gallstones. Complications caused by biliary sludge include biliary colic, acute cholangitis, and acute pancreatitis. Asymptomatic patients with sludge or microlithiasis require no therapy. When patients are symptomatic or if complications arise, cholecystectomy is indicated. For the elderly or those at risk from the surgery, endoscopic sphincterotomy can prevent recurrent episodes of pancreatitis. Medical therapy is limited, although some approaches may show promise in the future.Publication Types: Review Review, Tutorial PMID: 11276386 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you, JRKatz. I'm hoping to hear more tomorrow about what my GP suggests. Would all of you go for more tests or just push to have my gallbladder removed?


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, everyone. I just got home from the hospital. I was in overnight on pain medication and for gallbladder tests. All showed normal. My surgeon wants to run a stomach / small bowel test (scope) to check for ulcers before we focus on the gallbladder, since my tests have all turned out normal. He said he will consider removal of the gallbladder, based on my symptoms, without test confirmation. What do you all think about that?


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Linda I had my gallbladder removed because according to the doc it was full of sludge so it was not working. Unfortunately after gallbladder removal I was worse. I was going to the bathroom minimum 16 times a day, and was totally exhausted. I personally believe my gallbladder was not causing the pain, cause I still have the pain. I would ask for further testing before going ahead with removal. IMHO


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm confused about the pain on the right side. I had severe pains on my left side (to the point of hardly being able to walk) and when I went to the doctors he said that it was my colon. I went in for a sigmoidoscopy and sure enough... IBS.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, 2much,The pain on my right side is below my ribs and into my back. Sometimes, after I eat, the pain is between my shoulder blades, but always, always with the intense pressure under my front right ribs and into the back, just around the corner. The ER doc said the 5 days of constipation was probably the culprit, but the pain started three weeks ago, when I was regular. I took a laxative last night, went this morning, and felt no relief at all from the pain and pressure in my right side.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

So many doctors with so many different answers. How are we supposed to know what is 'really' going on?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Linda I wish you the best of luck with your upcoming tests. Thank God you have a good doc who's willing to test you!







Pasttime did they do a vagotomy when they removed your gallbladder? I know that will cause the dumping syndrome.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey, bkitepilot, I have a question for you about the ulcer disease you had. What were your exact symptoms? Do you remember? My doctor wants to do the endoscopy to rule out ulcers before we decide anything else. I never gave ulcers a thought.


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that I saw my surgeon yesterday, and he said that my gallbladder is swollen and has some sludge in it, and maybe thickening of the walls. He wants to remove it. I can't get in for surgery for two weeks. I've read that a swollen gallbladder can cause serious problems. Do you all think I can wait that long? The pain is pretty bad all the time, but my doctor's office says they can't get me in any sooner. I'm really worried and I'm tired of being sick. I live with a heating pad on me all of the time. What do you all think? I really need some advice and reassurance that I can make it until the surgery in two weeks.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

I think you should ask for pain pills, and stick with the heating pad as your best friend







I wish you luck on this being the source of your pain. It will brighten my day to see someone feel better. (eventually)







Summer


----------



## shallenbeck (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! I can't believe I am reading this! I had my gallbladder out 5 years ago and about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago I started having pain on my right side, right where my gall bladder should be. The frist thing every doctor started thinking was, gallbladder. But, I explained that I no longer have that. So, I had a CAT Scan to rule out bowel obstruction, ultrasound to rule out appendicitis, I was treated for a little while for gastritis, I had an UGI Series, and a colonoscopy, and finally, I was told I have IBS. No help or explanation for this pain in my side. And I know it is not gas, because it never moves from this spot. The pain will go away, but it comes back in the same place. Some times it is so bad it hurts to breathe or move! I am really suprised to hear that other people with IBS have the same mysterious pain. Although, some days I wonder if IBS is just what the doctors tell us when they have no idea what is wrong.







Lina


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, Lina and Summer,I know I have IBS on top of the gallbladder trouble, so even when my gallbladder is gone, I will have pain when my IBS is acting up, but I'm hoping not nearly as badly as the pain I'm having right now. I took two Tylenol with Codeine last night, and that helped the pain, but I think I'm allergic to it because my throat started to itch and feel like it was swelling, so I took Benadryl on top of that. I slept good. The fullness and discomfort is back full force today. I called my doc and spoke to the doc on call, and he wants me to call the office to try to get scheduled sooner. Only problem is, the office staff is mad at me and my husband because I was in such awful pain last week that my husband was not very nice to the office staff over the phone because they wouldn't move my appointment up. Now, they're not being very sympathetic. I feel like just pulling the covers over my head and not getting up until surgery time.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

Linda,Try darvocet. It's very low on the totem pole as far as pain pills are concerend and it does help. I also am allergic to codeine, deathly!If taken for a short time, (until after a recovery time from surgery) you will not have a problem stopping it. Not pushing pills, because I got into trouble with them because of all this IBS #### (pun intended) I am back to the beginning to try to find pain relief. Keep us posted as to how you are doing okay


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

Uh, I was obviously experimenting with the instant gremlins. not very good i guess


----------



## LindaJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi, Summer,Your Gremlins were cute. They made me smile, which is a rarity these days. My doctor suggested darviset at one time, but I was unsure. I will give it a try. Thanks. The doctor's office put me on a surgery cancellation list, so I may be able to have the surgery earlier. I hope so. Thanks for the support! I will keep you posted.


----------

